Ask HN: Anyone else tired of doing email templates only for them to go to spam? - adawg_4
======
Porthos9K
I have no sympathy. As far as I'm concerned, all automated email _is_ spam. If
it didn't come from a _person_ you care about, it isn't worth your time.

~~~
hactually
Transactional, mailing list subscriptions?

~~~
Porthos9K
When I buy shit, it shows up in my bank statement. I don't need or want an
email from you.

Nor do I give a shit about your mailing list unless it's one in which I can
participate by posting replies. Broadcast mailing lists can fuck right off:
RSS or GTFO.

------
adawg_4
It's for a direct audience like we don't spam with unuseful or annoying stuff,
they actually want real updates lol.

